# Anyone have a TDI in the US?



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

I was thinking while on my road trip how my Passat needs to go when I move to Colorado next year and would be time to get me an Allroad for the 4wd. Now has anyone imported a TDI over to the US? I think the 5-6k import fees would even with the fuel economy.
I may just be dreaming and I tend to do that sometimes but I think it would be cool.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Anyone have a TDI in the US? (Passatboy101)*

No, not that I have heard of or seen.
I haven't checked lately, but I donot think they are even on the approval list for import. So it would obviously be a grey market.
I'd like to know how your comming up with the 5-6K fee?


----------



## Passatboy101 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: Anyone have a TDI in the US? (eurocars)*

The 5-6k fee I was thinking of was a ballpark figure to bring it over the seas. The rest would be something else


----------

